# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Бухгалтерии >  Ошибка в расчете земельного налога в Бухгалтерия 3.0

## jsg

Уважаемые, подскажите, кто сталкивался.
Приобретены 4 земельных участка (№№ 1,2,3,4) в 2021 году. В регистрации земельных участков отражены. Сняты с учета 22.08.2022. Также 22.08.2022 приобретён участок № 5. В 1-м и 2-м кварталах 2022 г. земельный налог рассчитывается правильно, но в 3-м квартале рассчитывается только по земельному участку № 5 за 1 месяц владения, в то время как должны быть суммы ещё и по участкам №№ 1,2,3,4 за 2 месяца владения (июль и август), по статье 396 налогового кодекса. Как исправить методику расчета налога? Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 3.0, версия 3.0.121.31.
Заранее спасибо.

----------

